# 10mm Love❤️



## hogdgz (Aug 29, 2020)

So last year I bought my first 10mm a Glock 20 and started hunting with it, killed 3 does with it last year including several snakes. Since then I added night sights, ghost connector, full length guide rod with a 22lb recoil spring. I was planning on getting the slide milled for an rmr optic for this years season. Well I just love this caliber so much I bought a xdm OSP 10mm today instead. My Glock just shoots so good as it is I hate to mess with it. Come on deer season!!! Here’s a few pics to get motivated for season. I started building me a shooting range this year also and doing a lot of practicing. The target is 20yds With my Glock. Hope to shoot the xdm tommorow and get me an rmr ordered soon for it.


----------



## Steven037 (Aug 29, 2020)

Sold my G40mos. I liked it but I liked this more. Only had it a few weeks but man it’s a shooter. Can’t wait to take it out next week and get a hog with it. Then maybe a deer once season starts.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 29, 2020)

Very nice Steven. I have been looking hard at them in the 5 inch rmr version but I just didn’t want to swing that kind of money at this time. Souther thunder on here just bought one and he loves it. I got this one for $606 out the door. With a threaded barrel, suppressor sights and the optics plates and it’s technically a 4.5 inch gun but barrel length is actually 5.2 so I will get a lil more performance. Man it’s gonna be a good year. Everyone needs to keep posting let’s get this forum fired up again or maybe even do a meet and greet/hunt like we do on the tradbow forum.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 29, 2020)

Now the hard part is going to be able to find a holster or chest rig for this gun. I do have a hill people kit bag and I think it will work Great


----------



## Steven037 (Aug 29, 2020)

I sold my G40 with a black point tactical chest rig. They are local out of Alpharetta. I liked it. Might go with more of a pouch/ bingo harness set up with this one. I’ve got a hip holster inbound till I decide what I want.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 30, 2020)

Steven037 said:


> I sold my G40 with a black point tactical chest rig. They are local out of Alpharetta. I liked it. Might go with more of a pouch/ bingo harness set up with this one. I’ve got a hip holster inbound till I decide what I want.


Have you looked at the Hill people kit bags. That sounds just like what you need


----------



## frankwright (Aug 30, 2020)

https://www.gsholsters.com/gen-2 
I have been very pleased with my GS chest holster for my G40. I see they make it for the XDM 10mm also.
Me and my shooting partner both shot 9mm XDM's in competition. We both found it to be very reliable and it served us well until some rule changes left it out in the cold and I switched guns.
If I didn't already have my G40 set up I would probably get the XDM. I would really like the 1911 10mm with Red Dot but piggy bank is low!






 Trail Cam caught this picture of me. I usually wear the holster a little higher but I had just finished a morning hunt and had come out of a jacket and did not readjust the holster.
I have killed several pigs with my 10mm but no deer yet. I hope to fix that this year!


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 30, 2020)

In


frankwright said:


> https://www.gsholsters.com/gen-2
> I have been very pleased with my GS chest holster for my G40. I see they make it for the XDM 10mm also.
> Me and my shooting partner both shot 9mm XDM's in competition. We both found it to be very reliable and it served us well until some rule changes left it out in the cold and I switched guns.
> If I didn't already have my G40 set up I would probably get the XDM. I would really like the 1911 10mm with Red Dot but piggy bank is low!
> ...



That’s a very nice holster, I will check them out. I will shoot the xdm today and report back. I know it sure feels good in the hand


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 30, 2020)

I got a chance to shoot the xdm10 this afternoon. Man oh man does it shoot good. I really like it. Now it’s gonna be hard to decide which pistol to carry in the woods this year.


----------



## Gator89 (Aug 31, 2020)

Crossbreed has started making chest holsters.

I bought one for my G20.


----------



## elhoward622 (Aug 31, 2020)

I will also be carrying a 10mm in the woods this year. Ruger SR1911 with a fast fire red dot. I just put the red dot on it, so haven’t had a chance to sight it in but I am pumped! I have been looking at chest holsters but I love having my binoculars on my chest so I will stick with the belt holster for a while.


----------



## Southern Thunder (Aug 31, 2020)

I’m getting ready. Sure hope I can accomplish a goal I have set for the year. That is to harvest my first deer with a handgun. Hogdgz is a close friend of mine and I’m thankful for the encouragement he has bestowed. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 31, 2020)

Southern Thunder said:


> I’m getting ready. Sure hope I can accomplish a goal I have set for the year. That is to harvest my first deer with a handgun.View attachment 1036392View attachment 1036398 Hogdgz is a close friend of mine and I’m thankful for the encouragement he has bestowed. Good luck to everyone.


Some mighty fine shooting there bud. Looking forward to this season. Oh and a beautiful gun by the way.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 31, 2020)

elhoward622 said:


> I will also be carrying a 10mm in the woods this year. Ruger SR1911 with a fast fire red dot. I just put the red dot on it, so haven’t had a chance to sight it in but I am pumped! I have been looking at chest holsters but I love having my binoculars on my chest so I will stick with the belt holster for a while.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1036296View attachment 1036297


Nice setup. Did you have the slide milled or use an adapter, if so which one. Looks great.


----------



## pacecars (Aug 31, 2020)

I hope to be carrying a Ruger Old Model Flattop with a modified Bisley grip in 10mm/.38-40 if it is completed by hunting season. I have some great 200 gr cast hollow points to try in both cylinders.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Sep 1, 2020)

I wanna play  holster is a Diamond D Guides Choice, Federal 180 Trophy Bonded JSP...Forgot the Vortex Venom


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 1, 2020)

ThatredneckguyJamie said:


> I wanna play  holster is a Diamond D Guides Choice, Federal 180 Trophy Bonded JSP...Forgot the Vortex Venom


That’s awesome. I got a shot at a bobcat last year but I choked ?


----------



## oppthepop (Sep 1, 2020)

I really like my G-40 AND my "little" Glock 29. 10mm is the way to go IMHO.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 1, 2020)

My Kenai chest rig should ship this week, puts me at 8 weeks waiting but I’ve joined the .10 game again this year after selling my g20.

But I carry a .44/6.8spc/7-08 pistol sometimes just wanted a handier companion that could pack easier.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 1, 2020)

deast1988 said:


> My Kenai chest rig should ship this week, puts me at 8 weeks waiting but I’ve joined the .10 game again this year after selling my g20.
> 
> But I carry a .44/6.8spc/7-08 pistol sometimes just wanted a handier companion that could pack easier.


 
Post a pic when you get it. I have seriously thought about ordering one. Everyone says they are awesome.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 10, 2020)

8 weeks on the button


----------



## pacecars (Sep 10, 2020)

Just ordered an unconventional 10mm pistol. It is a CMMG Banshee 200 Mk10, it should be here by Thursday of next week! I got it for home or truck defense but will probably try to pop a pig with it


----------



## oppthepop (Sep 10, 2020)

pacecars said:


> Just ordered an unconventional 10mm pistol. It is a CMMG Banshee 200 Mk10, it should be here by Thursday of next week! I got it for home or truck defense but will probably try to pop a pig with it


Man I am DYIN to get one of those!


----------



## pacecars (Sep 10, 2020)

The hard part is finding them in stock and not being $600 over dealer cost!


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 11, 2020)

deast1988 said:


> 8 weeks on the button


That’s nice


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 11, 2020)

pacecars said:


> Just ordered an unconventional 10mm pistol. It is a CMMG Banshee 200 Mk10, it should be here by Thursday of next week! I got it for home or truck defense but will probably try to pop a pig with it


 Yes sir that is nice. Man why did you have to show me that ?


----------



## Denton (Sep 11, 2020)

hogdgz said:


> Have you looked at the Hill people kit bags. That sounds just like what you need



I've got one of the Hill People Kit Bags.  It's really nice and keeps my SW Model 60 .357 secure but covered while hiking where people might get freaked out or hunting.  It's been a great item for sitting in a deer stand too so that I have a place to drop things when a deer pops out. 

I got it originally because I was carrying a 1 yr old daughter in the backpack carrier but needed access to various kid and booboo items for the 3 yr old too. 

Only downside is it gets hot under there. In winter that's not a problem but in summer I've switched to a battle belt rig for hog hunting.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 11, 2020)

Denton said:


> I've got one of the Hill People Kit Bags.  It's really nice and keeps my SW Model 60 .357 secure but covered while hiking where people might get freaked out or hunting.  It's been a great item for sitting in a deer stand too so that I have a place to drop things when a deer pops out.
> 
> I got it originally because I was carrying a 1 yr old daughter in the backpack carrier but needed access to various kid and booboo items for the 3 yr old too.
> 
> Only downside is it gets hot under there. In winter that's not a problem but in summer I've switched to a battle belt rig for hog hunting.


 I purchased a recon last year and have yet to use it. I will be using it this year.


----------



## Dub (Sep 26, 2020)

pacecars said:


> Just ordered an unconventional 10mm pistol. It is a CMMG Banshee 200 Mk10, it should be here by Thursday of next week! I got it for home or truck defense but will probably try to pop a pig with it




Sweetness !!!

Looking forward to some range reports.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Oct 11, 2020)

All these pictures and 10 mm talk really gets me excited and wanting to head out and buy a new handgun.


----------

